# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πρόβλημα μεταφοράς...Βοήθεια!!!

## RacingPigeon

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό προσπαθώ να βρω ένα ταίρι για την περιστέρα μου. Τελικά, βρήκα ένα τύπο στη Θεσσαλονίκη, του παρήγγειλα μερικά ζευγάρια +1 αρσενικό. Πήγε ο άνθρωπος να συνεννοηθεί στο λιμάνι  για να δει πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί η αποστολή ασυνόδευτων δεμάτων ακτοπλοϊκώς για να μπορέσει να μου τα στείλει  και του είπαν τα εξής (τα συνοψίζω με δικό μου τρόπο):

1. ότι αφού κόψει φορτωτική το ασυνόδευτο δέμα με τα περιστέρια θα μπει στο χώρο για τα δέματα κάτω στο πλοίο εκεί όπου βρίσκονται τα οχήματα και τα φορτηγά
2. ότι μετά την αναχώρηση και με το που θα κλείσει η πόρτα, ανεβαίνει πολύ η θερμοκρασία και έχει πολύ καυσαέριο
3. ότι πρέπει να υπογράψει υπεύθυνη δήλωση (ο αποστολέας) ότι ταξιδεύουν με δική του ευθύνη σε περίπτωση που δε φθάσουν ζωντανά

Ο άνθρωπος λοιπόν με ρωτάει "να το ρισκάρουμε και να μου τα στείλει ή να στείλει δοκιμαστικά ένα ζευγάρι".

Εγώ δε θέλω να το ρισκάρω, και το θέμα μου δεν είναι ότι θα πάνε χαμένα τα λεφτά  σε περίπτωση που δεν τα καταφέρουν στην διαδρομή, αλλά λυπάμαι τα ίδια τα περιστέρια. Θα στεναχωρηθώ πάρα πολύ για αυτά και καθόλου για τα λεφτά. 
Και δε γνωρίζω κάποιον να ταξιδεύει από Θεσσαλονίκη να τα πάρει στο κατάστρωμα.

*Ποια η γνώμη σας ; 
Έχετε εμπειρία από μεταφορά πτηνών ακτοπλοϊκός;* 
*Υπάρχει κάποια courrier που να αναλαμβάνει τέτοιου είδους μεταφορές;* 
*Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει δοκιμάσει ακτοπλοϊκός να παραλάβει πουλιά ως ασυνόδευτο δέμα και να  μην του έχει δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα; 
Ενημερωτικά, το ταξίδι μέχρι το νησί μου (τη Λέσβο) διαρκεί 13-14 ώρες. Αντέχουν; 

*Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας και αν έχετε πρότερη εμπειρία και θέλετε να την μοιραστείτε μαζί μου θα με ευχαριστούσατε πολύ.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες απαντήσεις σας

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Κωστα. 

Ισως καποιο μελος μας απο Θεσσαλονικη να ερχοταν καποια στιγμη προς το δικο σου μερος και να σου εφερνε και τα μικρα σου με ασφαλεια. 

Μετακινήσεις μελών σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## Assimakis

Εγω χωρις να εχω καποιου ειδους τετοια εμπειρια σου λεω να μην το ρισκαρεις..... Θα εχει αφορητη ζεστη και μπορει να πεθανουν απο θερμοπληξια

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Κωστα!

Τον Τικο το lovebird μου, μου τον εστειλαν απο Ροδο.. κανονικα θα ταξιδευε με τα ασυνοδευτα αλλα η φιλη που μου τον εδωσε, ζητησε απο τους ανθρωπους τους πλοιου να τον βαλουν σε καποιο δωματιο να τον προσεχουν και δεχτηκαν. ταξιδευε για πολυ παραπανω απο 12 ωρες (εφυγε απογευμα απο Ροδο και τον παρελαβα πρωι απο Αθηνα) και ειχε νερο, φαι και ενα κομματι μηλο να τρωει. 
σημαντικο ειναι να γραφει στο κουτι καποια σημειωση που θα αναφερει οτι υπαρχουν ζωντανα πουλια να ξερουν πως θα φερθουν στα κουτια.. επισης στα ασυνοδευτα δεματα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να μπουν, ειδικα καλοκαιριατικα! οποτε εαν μπορει να ζητησει ο φιλος σου απο τους ανθρωπους του καραβιου να βαλει τα πουλια σε καποιο δωματιο θα ηταν καλυτερα.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Το καλύτερο είναι να βρεις κάποιο φίλο σου ή γνωστό να κάνει το ίδιο δρομολόγιο ώστε να τα πάρει μαζί του στο κατάστρωμα ...

----------


## RacingPigeon

Αν έχετε άλλες ιδέες ή απόψεις είμαι όλος αυτιά.
 Δημήτρη, ωραία η ιδέα "Μετακινήσεις μελών σε όλη την Ελλάδα", αλλά νομίζω θέλει πολύ τύχη για να πετύχει κάτι τέτοιο. Ευχαριστώ πάντως διότι δε γνώριζα αυτή τη δυνατότητα. 
Ευχαριστώ επίσης Assimaki και Νίκο Λ.

----------


## RacingPigeon

Προς το παρόν Γιάννη δε βρίσκω κάποιο φίλο ή γνωστό που να κάνει το δρομολόγιο. Έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι περισσότερο την έσχατη λύση, να πάω εγώ ο ίδιος.

----------


## RacingPigeon

γνωρίζετε για courrier κάτι; αναλαμβάνουν τέτοιου είδους μεταφορές; ξέρετε κάποια;

----------


## Assimakis

Μπορεις να ρωτησεις και αυτον που θα στα δοση αν εχει κανενα φιλο που θα παει καπου εκει κοντα η στο νησι σου.

----------


## ninos

με τιποτα στο γκαραζ, δεν αντεχει ουτε ανθρωπος

----------


## jk21

Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα αν δεν εχεις καποιον να το συνοδεψει .... 

απλα και παραδοσιακα ... ελληνικα 


πας στον τυπο στην εισοδο του πληρου με τον τιτλο ναυκληρος ή λοστρομος (συνηθως εχει εκει που μπαινεις στο πλοιο το δωματιακι του ) ,του λες οτι θα χαρεις πολυ με τη μπυρα που θα πιει στην υγεια του περιστεριου (του σκας ενα δεκαρικακι ) και να σαι σιγουρος θα ειστε ολοι ευχαριστημενοι και το περιστερι στο δωματιο του

----------


## RacingPigeon

Assimaki, ο ίδιος ο άνθρωπος ανησύχησε με όλα αυτά και με ενημέρωσε. Αν είχε δικό του άνθρωπο, θα είχε συνεννοηθεί. Thanx πάντως για την προσπάθεια :: 

nino μαλλον έχεις δίκιο........ δε θα επιτρέψω να σταλούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο

Θα ξαναρωτήσω: *Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν κάποια courrier αναλαμβάνει μεταφορά μικρών ζώων ή πτηνών*; *Με αεροπλάνο αναρωτιέμαι γίνεται τίποτα*;

----------


## RacingPigeon

Αχ* jk21*, είσαι μέσα στο μυαλό μου :: 

να φανταστείς το είχα πει στον αποστολέα (πριν 10 μέρες περίπου) ότι όταν θα κατέβει για ερωτήσεις να βρει κάποιον μέσα από το πλοίο που να δεχτεί να τα συνοδεύσει με ένα καλό πουρμπουάρ. Του πρότεινα μάλιστα να πει για ένα 20 που θα πάρει από τον παραλήπτη (δηλαδή εμένα). 
Στην τελευταία του όμως επικοινωνία ο  αγγελιοδότης των περιστεριών δεν μου ανέφερε να έκανε κάτι τέτοιο - επικοινωνούμε με email-. Φαντάζομαι ότι ή ντράπηκε να  ρωτήσει, ή δε πρόλαβε να ρωτήσει καθόλου ή δε δέχτηκε κανένας. 

Υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι μάλλον το τελευταίο διότι πλέων δύσκολα κάποιος στις μέρες μας δέχεται να παραλάβει και παραδώσει το οτιδήποτε αν δε σε γνωρίζει πλέον πρώτα και δε σε εμπιστεύεται. Γι αυτό και δεν απαιτώ να γίνει οπωσδήποτε έτσι.

Για μεταφορά με courrier ώστε να φύγουν με αεροπλάνο γνωρίζεις κάτι; 

Αύριο το πρωί σκοπεύω να περάσω από μερικά γραφεία courrier να ρωτήσω (μένω σε χωριό και πρέπει να κατέβω Μυτιλήνη) αλλά αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι, σίγουρα θα με βοηθούσε

----------


## stam64

Καλησπέρα γείτονα, εμένα η εμπειρία μου λέει ότι μου έχουν στείλει 6 κανάρια με πλοίο, από Πειραιά όμως δηλ. 8-9 ώρες κ τα πουλάκια ήρθαν μια χαρά.Βρήκαν οι δικοί μου έναν οδηγό φορτηγού κ τα έβαλε στην καμπίνα της νταλίκας.

----------


## RacingPigeon

καλησπέρα Σταμάτη,

όντως καλές και χρήσιμες οι γνωριμίες όμως δεν γνωρίζω δυστυχώς κάποιον 

χαίρομαι που εσύ τα κατάφερες

----------


## stam64

πες στον αποστολέα να κατεβει μέχρι το λιμάνι να το κανονίσει μωρέ.Η πρόταση δε του jk21 είναι ιδανική.Απλά πες του το ορθά  κοφτά κ ας αρνηθεί μην περιμένεις από εκείνον να στο προτείνει   :winky:

----------


## RacingPigeon

Έχεις δίκιο Σταμάτη, του το είπα, αν διαβάσεις πιο πάνω πρότεινα να τάξει πουρμπουάρ 20 ευρώ σε όποιον δεχτεί΄μέσα από το πλοίο να εξυπηρετήσει. Θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ από εδώ, στην έσχατη θα κάνω μία βόλτα να τα παραλάβω εγώ. Δε θα δεχτώ να βασανιστούν από την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας και το καυσαέριο.

----------


## jk21

Εγω σου ειπα συγκεκριμενα .Πας στον ναυκληρο στο δωματιακι στην εισοδο του πλοιου .Σε εποχες που δεν ειχαμε λιτοτητα το 10αρακι ηταν αρκετο .Εχω στειλει εξυπηρετωντας ενα φιλαρακι νησιωτη (οχι τον Μitsman ,εναν αρκετα πιο μακρια ) δυο φορες με αυτο τον τροπο και μου το ειχαν προτεινει και μενα , σαν ηδη δεδομενο που << δουλευει >>

----------


## RacingPigeon

Thanx jk21

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> *...
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν κάποια courrier αναλαμβάνει μεταφορά μικρών ζώων ή πτηνών*; *Με αεροπλάνο αναρωτιέμαι γίνεται τίποτα*;


Κωστα, δες εδω:

******
*
"... Εάν το *κατοικίδιό** σας ταξιδεύει *ασυνόδευτο*  ή εάν ενδιαφέρεστε για τη *μεταφορά άλλων ειδών ζώων*, επικοινωνήστε με το τμήμα cargo της εταιρείας μας..."

----------


## RacingPigeon

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο, αλλά έχει περιορισμούς:

*1*. Γενικά, η μεταφορά πουλιών δεν συνοδεύεται από υγειονομικούς περιορισμούς. Ωστόσο, απαιτείται κτηνιατρική βεβαίωση
*2.*  Για τα κλουβιά μεταφοράς πουλιών, πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπόψη οι συνήθειες και η απαραίτητη ελευθερία κίνησης των πουλιών. Για γενικούς σκοπούς μεταφοράς, τα πουλιά πρέπει να μεταφέρονται μόνον σε κλειστά κλουβιά.Το κλουβί πρέπει:
·         να είναι καλά κατασκευασμένο από μη τοξικά υλικά,
·         να είναι κατασκευασμένο κατά τρόπο ώστε το πουλί να μην μπορεί να τραυματιστεί,
·         να είναι κατασκευασμένο με όλες τις εσωτερικές ακμές λείες ή στρογγυλεμένες, χωρίς αιχμηρές προεξοχές, όπως καρφιά,
·         να είναι κατασκευασμένο από ξύλο, ώστε να μην μπορεί να υποστεί ζημία από το ράμφος του πουλιού,
·         να εξαερίζεται επαρκώς από τουλάχιστον τρεις πλευρές, ο δε εξαερισμός να παρέχεται κατά κύριο λόγο από το επάνω μέρος του κλουβιού.


Υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις στις απαιτήσεις αυτές, οι οποίες αναφέρονται στις ειδικές απαιτήσεις κλουβιού για συγκεκριμένα είδη.
Στη συνέχεια απεικονίζεται ένα συνηθισμένο κλουβί μεταφοράς πουλιού

----------


## vasilakis13

" να είναι κατασκευασμένο από ξύλο, ώστε να μην μπορεί να υποστεί ζημία από το ράμφος του πουλιού"

ισα ισα,αμα ειναι απο ξυλο μπορει να υποστει ζημιες,δηλαδη αμα ειναι απο σιδερο τι μπορει να παθει?  :Anim 55:

----------


## Gardelius

Συγγνώμη που σου "χαλάω" το θεμα Κωστα αλλα το θεωρω σχετικό και ειπα απλα να το αναφέρω.....

Εστειλα σημερα στην Αθηνα με το κτελ σ ενα κουτακι (σαν αυτα που αγοραζουμε κάποιο πουλακι απο πετ σοπ) , με ονομα και τηλέφωνο κανονικά γραμμενο επάνω! 

Ενώ καθε φορα (αφου εχω πληρώσει και προκαταβολικά το κόμιστρο...) τους λέω να το παρει ο οδηγός καπου μεσα στην καμπινα....αυτοι σημερα το έγραψαν ώς
*
"ασυνόδευτο"* και το εβαλαν στη *μπαγκαζιέρα!!!!

*Μπορει ο επιβατης πλέον να εχει μαζι του το κατοικίδιο... ? και αν ναι... αφου επρόκειτο (και το καταλαβαν,...) για έμψυχο ήταν *"σωστοι"??*

Ευτυχώς έφτασε ...... τελος καλο ... ολα καλα!!!

----------


## jk21

Ηλια υπαρχει νομος νεος ,σιγουρα για τα συνοδευομενα που μιλα για καμπινα επιβατων .Δεν ξερω για τα ασυνοδευτα αλλα επρεπε να το θιξεις πριν τα στειλεις

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια υπαρχει νομος νεος ,σιγουρα για τα συνοδευομενα που μιλα για καμπινα επιβατων .Δεν ξερω για τα ασυνοδευτα αλλα επρεπε να το *θιξεις πριν τα στειλεις*



Αφού σου λέω Μητσο....

*Πρώτη φορα * γινεται αυτο..... τις αλλες 2 φορες που ειχα στείλει (μεσα στο χρόνο αυτο..) είχαν παει μαζι με τον οδηγό..

Χωρίς κανενα προβλημα και κίνδυνο!!!!

----------


## stephan

Το θέμα ειναι σε τι ανθρώπους θα ''πεσεις'' Louis.
Αν εισαι τυχερός και βρεις συνειδητοποιημένα άτομα πάει καλά διαφορετικά.......

----------


## RacingPigeon

> Συγγνώμη που σου "χαλάω" το θεμα Κωστα αλλα το θεωρω σχετικό και ειπα απλα να το αναφέρω.....
> 
> Εστειλα σημερα στην Αθηνα με το κτελ σ ενα κουτακι (σαν αυτα που αγοραζουμε κάποιο πουλακι απο πετ σοπ) , με ονομα και τηλέφωνο κανονικά γραμμενο επάνω! 
> 
> Ενώ καθε φορα (αφου εχω πληρώσει και προκαταβολικά το κόμιστρο...) τους λέω να το παρει ο οδηγός καπου μεσα στην καμπινα....αυτοι σημερα το έγραψαν ώς
> *
> "ασυνόδευτο"* και το εβαλαν στη *μπαγκαζιέρα!!!!
> 
> *Μπορει ο επιβατης πλέον να εχει μαζι του το κατοικίδιο... ? και αν ναι... αφου επρόκειτο (και το καταλαβαν,...) για έμψυχο ήταν *"σωστοι"??*
> ...


Loui - Gardelius, από περιέργεια σε πόσες ώρες έφτασε; από που το έστειλες αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## Gardelius

> Loui - Gardelius, από περιέργεια σε πόσες ώρες έφτασε; από που το έστειλες αν επιτρέπεται;


Σε 2 ώρες και 15 λεπτά.... απο Τρίπολη το έστειλα Αθηνα φιλε!!

----------


## RacingPigeon

> Σε 2 ώρες και 15 λεπτά.... απο Τρίπολη το έστειλα Αθηνα φιλε!!


Είναι πολύ γρήγορα σε σχέση με ο καράβι που κάνει 13-14 ώρες. Χαίρομαι που πήγαν όλα καλά.

----------

